

Psyco, the Python Optimizing Compiler, is under Active Development Again - mdasen
http://codespeak.net/pipermail/pypy-dev/2009q1/005014.html

======
russell
The link is to an announcement that there will be an announcement and an
invitation to try it.

If you don't have a clue to what the hell psyco is, here is the intro page:
<http://psyco.sourceforge.net/introduction.html>

For those don't want to strain the clicking finger, Psyco is a specializing
compiler, sort of a JIT compiler for Python, which can speed up your code 2x
to 100x at the cost of lots of memory.

